# Anyone testing 6th May ???



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi All,  Have been posting on the cycle buddies board but figured I should maybe on this one too ?
This will be my 7th 2ww and they dont get any easier do they ?  I had my et last Friday and thankfully everything went ok.  I have no idea what grades my embies were cos they didn't tell me ?! I have been able to have 3 replaced, being over 40 !  So, the wait continues !!!  It is so good to see so many   results around at the moment.  It gives the rest of us some hope for the same results.
Take care everyone and good luck with the 2ww.  I hope all of our dreams come true soon.


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Hollysox

I'm testing on the 6th May too and had 2 embies put back last Wed.

This is my first 2WW and it's definately the worst part of the treatment.  I've had loads of pains and twinges and each time I think it's AF on the way.  Was in a really bad mood last night (like I get with PMT) so spent most of the night  

Anyway, feel better today and working has helped keep my mind off it.

What clinic are you at?  I'm at Ninewells in Dundee.


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello Hollsox & Satsuma
Me too, mind if I join you?, I had e/t/ last fri too! Feeling v bloated, and exactly like you are by the sounds satsuma, anyway.... sending you both positive wishes    
Alex
xx


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Alex

It's good to know I won't be alone testing on the 6th!

Satsuma


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi there
I had e/t on Monday and will be tested on 6th May too!  I had really bad AF pain yesterday and felt a bit sick this morning, but I'm fine now.  Also have the bloated belly.  I'm at Wolfson Clinic at Hammersmith Hospital.

Sham63


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Sham,
How are you feeling?

Hi again Satsuma...it is isn't it?, though I must say I'm going to be a nervous wreck when the time comes...my hosp. dont test until 4 weeks, they wont do a preg test, you have to do your own at home and if you get a pos then they will only confirm it via a scan, its kind of made me feel nervous about the whole testing process as they have also told me that you can get false positives (and negatives) from testing yourself too early as the injections can fool the pregnancy test  

wdyt?

xx


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi girls can I join you 

I think I have spoke to a few of you on the other boards.

I had two cuties transferred last Friday and I am dreading the 6th May. This is my 1st 2WW. I feel like I should test earlier just to be prepared, then I think I cant change anything now so I should just wait and see. Its such a nightmare. I have AF pains too and sore boobies. 

Hi Alex my clinic sounds the same as yours. I have to do home test and then if its positive they will scan 3 weeks later. I know that the HCG from the trigger injection stays in your system for about 10 days so we could get false readings if we tested too early, but its so tempting. 

Maddie x


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Looks like we've got quite a few 6th May testers!

Alex & Maddie- my clinic is the same as yours.  I have to test at home and then if it's positive I go to the clinic for a scan.  I'm not sure what's better, as having to phone the hospital for the result would be pretty nerve wracking too.  

My main concern is that the clinic only give 12 days worth of Cyclogest, so I'll be stopping it 4 days short of my test date.  They say that you should expect a withdrawal bleed when you stop taking it, so how to know the difference between that and AF?  I have a meeting in London on the 5th and had a nightmare last night that AF started while I was waiting to board the plane.  When we were trying naturally, I remember AF was late and I thought 'this is it'.  Discovered AF had arrived just before called to board and nearly missed my flight as I was crying in the loos!

Also, my DH is terminally positive about it all (he's like that about everything) and it would kill me to disappoint him if we don't get a BFP.  Also, his parents have funded the treatment so it would be awful to have to tell them.  I haven't told my parents (if we could have afforded to fund it ourselves we wouldn't have told anyone) as I couldn't bear for them to be disappointed too.

Maddie- I'm feeling strong about not testing too early at the moment, but don't know if I'll be able to hold out come next week!  We've got loads of great support on this site though (I've never come across so many kind and generous people) and it's great to know there's always someone there when you need it.

Sham- I've got similar symptoms to you, but no nausea yet...

Satsuma


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....welcome to the 2ww 

I've added you all to the list....follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27943.msg327096#msg327096

Loads of luck to you all.......6 May is a good day, its my wedding anniversary!! Sending loads of possitive vibes your way 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Likewise, 6 May is my birthday, so it just has to be a good day for you. Sending you all lots of   . 

Abby
x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi to Satsuma, Alext, Sham69, Maddie, Lizzy and Abby.  How are you all doing today   Like some of you mentioned I feel quite bloated, sore boobs and am worrying about every twinge.  To be honest, I've felt bloated since ec !!  I also have the problem of constipation (I know TOO much info - sorry !!!!)  Sat and ate half a tin of prunes yesterday ?!  Dont want to take any kind of medicine so I'll just have to suffer I suppose.  Of course, I am getting pains in my tum cos of that but it doesnt stop your mind wandering and worrying. 
Alex Satsuma and Maddie, your clinics do things different to mine.  I have to ring up next Thursday to say if I will be going on Friday.  When I go I need to take a urine sample and they test there and then.  Having said that, I may do a test myself before I go !  What do you girls think ? 
Satsuma, you asked me where my clinic is.  I'm with the Q.E hospital in Gateshead, Tyne & Wear. 
Thanks Lizzy for adding us to your list and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY for the 6th May !!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Abby for that day too !!!!
Take care everyone xx


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

Hope you're all doing OK today.

Lizzy & Abby- sounds like 6th May is a special day for you both, hope we can make it even better with some BFPs!

Just a quick question.  Do you think it's possible to get a BFP with no implantation spotting?  Just wondering, because I haven't had any yet (been looking out for it) and was worried that if I don't get any soon it will be a BFN.

Hollysox- I know the QE in Gateshead well.  I used to do some work with the Stroke team there, it's a great hospital.  It's hard to say if it's better to do a test yourself or wait to have one at the hospital.  I guess it depends if you can bear the wait!  I would definately feel more comfortable if my clinic did one for me, but I guess since the home test kits are so sensitive and reliable now it's hard to tell what's best.

Satsuma


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya Hollysox, Satsuma, Sham69, Maddie, Lizzy and Abby,

Is anyone getting really impatient now?!?! (I am), woke up so early today just lying there wondering. I had some bad news this week too, the other 2 embies we had were not of good enough quality to freeze  ....and I was surprised at how badly I took the news to be honest as I thought I had prepared myself for the worst news (and that wasn't it), but I guess you can't control your emotions?? Can't help worrying about the 2 little lovelies that went back in now?? please let them survive   

Satsuma: I haven't had any spotting either and have exactly the same concern as you?  re. your cyclogest, wont they be able to provide you with more to last the full 2 weeks?

Hollysox - If it was me I'd have to test before, naughty I guess but I'd want to have a good idea before they do if you know what I mean. On this general subject I am really nervous about the quality of the result from the hpt's 'cos of all this 'false positive' possibility. 

Hi Maddie, Did your clinic say it took 10 days for the drugs take to come out of your system, so in thery we could test on day 11 (No I'm not going to!!! ha ha just if thats true then by 14 days the result should be more acuurate I guess?)?

Lizzy, thanks for adding us to the list, gosh its going to be such a big day next Fri? HAPPY ANNIVERSARY for then too and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Abby  Does anyone else have to go to work? I do, pants! maybe I should get the day off?  

Well not much other news from me, still no soreness of the boobies which I am longing for, but I am having stomach cramps, and weird twinges as everyone is describing so lets hope this is all good and no visits from AF perlease (is anyone nervous to go the the loo just incase she has arrived, ha ha )  positive thought to all and hope you have a lovely bank holiday, love Alex x x


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there

Alex and Satsuma, just wanted to reassure you - I had absolutely no implantation spotting/bleeding, and got a  

Remember, everyone is different and gets different symptoms (or none at all!). I know how hard it is hanging in there waiting though, and am still sending you    for test day.

Abby
x


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi to all  of you beautiful future moms
I just wanted to reassure you I hadn't any single spot during my 2ww & got   & it's well known that implantation can happen without spotting so don't think about it 
Hope all of you well get BIG  soon


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

Not sure what to say, but was naughty and did an HPT today...

It did come up positive, but think it could be the HCG injection (taken on 16th April, 6500IU).  Do you think it's a real result or could it still be the HCG injection?

I had et on 20th April, so not sure to believe the result or not.

Satsuma


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry to but in, but I'm due to test on the 6th May as well - the day after my birthday.

I'm getting really nervous and impatient now so could do with a bit of support.

Satsuma - my e/t was the 22nd April and my hospital told me to do a test 14 days later. If your e/t was the 20th then my hospital would have told you to test on Weds 4th??  By then you should have a genuine result I would have thought....but this is soooo hard.

I'm at work at the mo, but really struggling to concentrate.

Good luck everyone for the 6th (let's be honest the 5th  )

I need the  

Catnap xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

Mind if I join you?  My test day should be Saturday (close enough! he he)  I'm starting to get impatient now too!  But on the other hand I'm kinda scared to do the hpt just in case.  When my mum was having me she never showed positive on any hpt's and had to have a blood test to confirm - I keep telling myself that I'm different from my mum so this WILL work! he he  Mum could get pg, she just couldn't keep them - I couldn't even get to the first stage - hence ICSI! 

The nurse at the hospital said to test on day 16 after e/t - has anybody else's hospitals told them to wait that long, or are you all testing on day 14?

Thanx

xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi !  How's everyone doing ??  I bought a hpt at the weekend and am thinking of doing it tomorrow !   I'm scared to do it really incase the result comes out negative though !!!  Is anyone else planning to do a test before Friday   I got a first response one but others on the site seem to recommend clear blue but you cant use them until the day your periods due ? 
I'm thankful to those who have written and said that you dont need to have implantation bleeding for it to have worked !  I have had no signs of it so far.  I do keep getting sort of cramping pains, not bad and not there all the time.  I have been light headed a couple of times but dont know if this means anything   Arrrgh, this waiting is a nightmare isn't it ??  I'm trying to keep positive but as the time is getting closer it is getting REALLY difficult !
Sending everyone tons of   and lots and lots of       and wishing catnap a   for Thursday !!!  I bet I know what you want for your Birthday ?? Have a good one !


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

Know exactly what you mean!!  I was thinking of doing one on Thursday (day 14), but DH keeps telling me that we're waiting until Saturday!! he he  Part of me will probably wait til Saturday as I'm too scared to do it at the moment!!!      he he.

I too have been dizzy and getting achy feelings in the lower part of my belly - I keep telling myself it's Neo & Trin getting comfy!!  he he  I keep looking at pics of embies on the Internet to see what they look like!     

I think this website is amazing & is a great help for everybody, but do you find, sometimes, when you hear about other people's BFN's you get a bit less positive?

xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Steph,
Good to hear from you !  Yeah, I know what you mean.  It's great reading about people getting positive results but obviously not when you read the negative ones.  I do feel myself getting very upset at times.  I once went on the Golden Oldies thread and wished I hadn't !  Maybe it was just the day I went on it but everything seemed to be bad news   I never went on it after that !!! 
So, your going to wait until Saturday to do you hpt ?  If I get the nerve I'm going to do mine tomorrow but I may chicken out of course!!  Never having seen a positive result I'm expecting a negative one (if you know what I mean ?!)
Take it easy and look after Neo and Trin xxx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

I know - every hpt I've ever done has been negative, so I think part of the reason I sometimes feel down is that I've never seen a   so we must just keep expecting to see 1 line.  Mum bought me the ClearBlue ones that show a '+' if it's postive & I'm petrified that I'm going to see '-'  

If you do do you hpt tomorrow good luck!  If you don't you're just giving your body more chance to do it's job for the snuggling embies inside!

xxx


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi. I've got two lovely 4 cell embryos snug and warm. I am trying to look after them as best as I can.

I will be testing on 6th May and it cannot come quick enough

I am very grumpy now as I can't stand the wait. 

Glad to have the support and to read all about your symptoms and feelings.

I have a bloated tummy and af type cramps which I know means nothing as this is my 2nd cycle. I have enough cyclogest until just after the test day. By then I'll look even more pregnant - hope I am!


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

Steph & Catnap- welcome to the 6th May testers!

Steph- my clinic has said to test 16 days post et, but I've seen posts from people who've been told to do a test at 14 days.

Hollysox- good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow.

I tested today (13 days post et) and still positive!  Will probably end up testing every day up to Friday though just to make sure and won't really believe the result until I've used the test from the hospital (it's just a HPT, not a blood test).  I guess I could get a blood test at my GP if all goes well on the 6th?

Satsuma


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Satsuma - Congrats on your BFP!!!     

xx


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi All,
Sorry this is just a quick message as on my way back out but just wanted to say
Congrats Satsuma  awww it brought a tear to my eye 

Steph, I feel the same as you, I was told 14 days from e/t am struggling to stop myself doing the test but too worried about the neg result too, not good is it, hubbie is also adamant we are waiting!!! are you working on Fri, I am supposed to be, Gosh its sooooo nerve wracking!!!

ttfn, and positive thoughts go out to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Alex - DH is determined that we're waiting til Saturday!  Same as yours! he he  Although I am half day on Friday......hmm........    

I'm so scared that we will on see 1 line & not 2!  If it works we'll probably be thinking 'what were we worried about?!' he he

Good luck

xx

PS - Hollysox - did you test early?


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG!!!!! I was just explaining to my colleague that we're testing soon, and we all want to test early/on time but are afraid to - incase the result is not what we want - and she said 'Such is life' (!!!!!!!) Such is life?!?!?!  She really has NO idea!!  It's really wound me up & this is the only place I can rant Grrrrrrr!!!!!

xx


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hollysox,

                   

You've got this far, please try to resist until test day.

Satsuma, hope you also get a BFP on the right day too!

Abby


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Satsuma - huge congrats. Looks like a definite BFP. I'm so jealous!

I was very naughty last night. I got in a state and decided to test (day 11). It was negative and now I'm wondering is it definitely negative or just too early?  A good thing though is now I feel I've got it out of my system and I'm prepared to wait until the 6th.

I have no symptoms whatsoever, I feel perfectly normal. All swelling and cramps have gone so I'm resigned to the fact it's a negative.

But hey, you never know.  But to anyone else tempted - don't test early!!

Catnap x


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

he he he  Catnap - no willpower!!! he he         I think you're very brave to test early!  It might just be too early to tell, so please don't give up hope yet!  I've heard of lots of people who didn't feel anything symptom-wise & still got BFPs.  I was reading somewhere and someone said that coz we know the embies are trying to snuggle in we expect pg symptoms there & then, but it takes a few days/couple-few weeks before any symptoms could show.

xx


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

I know I'm pathetic!!  I haven't told anyone not even my DH!!

I do feel better for it tho, and less nervous about Friday.  At least I know how to aim on the stick now  

Fingers crossed I'm wrong, but I just don't feel preggers.  

Catnapx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

You're not pathetic    You're like me - impatient   .  Thing is if I did a hpt DH would know coz we've got the hpt from the hospital & my mum bought me a box of ClearBlue, so if any aren't present on Saturday he'll know.  Plus, if I did it & it turned out to be positive I couldn't hold the info to myself for a day or 2!!  he he he  And if it was negative I'd probably be in tears.  I still think you're very brave to do it.

I keep getting aches 'down there' as if af is coming - but I don't really feel pg.  I get the occasional sore boob, but I'm not down yet!  There's still a couple of days!!

xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone !  CONGRATULATIONS TO SATSUMA !!! Please spread some of your special   round the rest of us  
Guess what   I chickened out of doing the hpt afterall !!!!  And since Abby sent the   after me I thought better of it !?  
Steph, how typical of that work colleague to make such a flippant comment ?!  None of the people I work with know that I have been having treatment so thankfully I dont have that kind of thoughtlessness to contend with !!!  
Catnap - I too think you've probably tested a little too early but as you say, at least you've 'got it out of your system' now.  Your certainly not pathetic !  I've done it myself in the past !!!!  
I also have no signs except for the sore boobs when I take off the bra ! And the odd twinge down there too.  Other than that I feel fine ?!  As everyone keeps saying though, everyone is different - some with symptoms from the very early days and those with no symptoms at first.  Lets just all hope and pray we ALL get those   come Friday ?  PLEASE GOD !!!!


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hollysox - He he It's probably a good job you were a 'chicken'!! he he  You never know it may have only shown feintly, whereas now you've waited it might show with more vigour!  Good luck, I'll have my fingers crossed for you!  I said to DH this morning that I'm on day 13 and his reply was 'We're doing it on Saturday!' he he  He's knows me so well!


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,
I dont think I can hold out until Fri?? have sent dh to get a test
have had the brown spotting allday for the 1st time, tum my feels like AF and I'm so emotional I cant take this anymore
My last injection was Tues 19 so thats 15 days ago, surely thats long enough for the stuff to get outta my system....am going insane here, aaaaargh!!! have about an hour until he's back, what shall I do, is anyone feeling like this?
x


----------



## chucky (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Been reading all your posts, what are you lot like??
I'm due to test tomorrow and you're all making me want to test now. I need to go and have another biscuit (4 packets to take my mind off of this). 
I'm in agony, not with pain or anything, but with nerves.

Good luck to everyone testing soon, you are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Carol xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear ladies 
Just reading all your posts 
I just wanted to send you all good thoughts and special wishes for your testings, whenever you chose to do them, in reality we all do more than one i think ! will be watching for the results 

Love Dianne XX


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya everyone!

Has anybody had dizzy spells during the 2ww?  Reason I ask is that I feel soooooo dizzy today (I'm in work so luckily I'm sat down all day), but I just don't feel right!  It's day 14 for me today & I'm testing on Saturday, but I just wondered if anybody else felt like this.

Thanx

xx


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi girls

I have had such a week. I should be testing on 6th May but I started spotting on Monday. I thought AF was coming so I did a test it was a .  My spotting became slight bleeding and I have become a nervous wreck. The bleeding seems to have stopped today and I have done another test and its a darker POSITIVE. Do you think a bit of bleeding is OK. I don't want to get too excited yet, I just cant believe it. 

Maddie x


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Maddie - Congrats on your BFP!!!!! - why don't you call your clinic to ask about the bleeding?  Or maybe NHS Direct?  Or put a post on the 'Ask A Nurse' section?

I have been feeling sooo dizzy today (I'm at work, which involves sitting down all day - luckily)  I've had occasional dizzy spells throughout my 2ww - has anybody else had this?  I had to get up in the middle of the night to go to the loo (which is downstairs) and I just couldn't walk in a straight line!  If anybody had seen me they probably would have thought I was drunk! he he 

xx


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Steph

I have an appointment to see my Doctor this afternoon, I am just soooooo scared. I also had dizzy spells early in 2ww, usually at night when I went to bed I would feel my head spinning as I lay down. I though it might of been the sedation drugs they give you for E/C. 

Good Luck

Maddie x


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Maddie - Usually the dizzy spells go when I sit down & relax for a couple of minutes - but this one came on whilst I was sat at my desk, and doesn't seem to be going anywhere! he he  I keep thinking 'it's a sign!' he he

Good luck at the docs this afternoon

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maddie and Satsuma......looking good for you both  

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow......masses of babydust,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello girls
Well I'm sorry to report the first BFN 
Did the test last night in the end .....and sure enough just minutes later I got my period, typical eh? 
Feel absolutely gutted, might not be back for a few days as I'm struggling to keep it together reading this but just wanted to say Good luck to you all for tomorrow 
Alex xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alex......so sorry, there are no good words when this happens but i'm thinking of you and sending many hugs 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maddie18 (Apr 12, 2005)

Alex - I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs   .

Maddie X


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Alex -            So sorry to hear about your BFN.  

xx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your bfn, Alex     

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Alex, i'm so sorry


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Alex- so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you 

Satsuma


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

I am still shaking !!!  I went to the hospital for my test and got a   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am still in shock to be honest !!! I must admit to doing a sneaky hpt beforehand and got a bfp then but still didn't believe it until they told me this morning !?!?
Good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days. Here's lots of   for you all.
Congratulations to Maddie and Satsuma so far !!!

Alex, I am thinking of you... Take special care of yourself.


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Nat and Alex sorry on your   dending you both loads of love.   
Maddie hope your appointment went ok sounds like a    .
Steph and anyone else testing today or over the weekend   .
Hope you all enjoy the weekend. Take care.
Love Tracey. xx


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Hollysox.
So sorry i missed you of my list, congratulations and loads of   on your  .
Enjoy the next eight months.
Love Tracey. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hollysox  

Fab news........congratulations. Have a very happy and healthy pg.....Yay!

i'll go put you up on the list 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Hollysox
many congratulations on your BFP
you really give us older ladies hope 

Special thoughts for all the ladies who have BPN don't give up 

Love Dianne x


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi all

Well it's a BFN for me too I'm afraid.  I tested this morning but I knew anyway - my period starting sort of gave it away!

Congrats to Hollysox, Satsuma and Maddie - well done!!!!

Alex - take care, it's tough isn't it?

Bye for now, sorry if i've missed off anyone.

Catnap x


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Hollysox, Conga Rats on your BFP!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Clara


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi All,

 to Hollysox, Satsuma and Maddie on your  

Catnap and Nat - very sorry to hear your news    

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya Girlies!!

The news is.......................................

                  

Still in shock! he he  Did the test at 7.15 this morning and the cross (it's ClearBlue) came up pretty much straight away!!  Lots of tears today, but happy ones!!  Sorry it's only a quicky!  Will post a longer one on Monday!

Hope everybody is having a good weekend

See ya later

xxx


----------



## Tracey J (Apr 29, 2004)

Steph.
What fab news so pleased for you    . Enjoy the next eight month.
Catnap so sorry thinking of you   .
Tracey. xx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Congratulations* Steph

  

Congrats to you and DH wonderful news, enjoy the next 8 months. Time to relax after a job well done!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Steph....enjoy it all hun 

Be very happy and healthy,

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Catnap....i'm really sorry. Look after yourself hun 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sending a huge   to Kelsey, Catnap and Alex.  I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time.  Dont give up your dream....

Congrats to Steph, Tracey, Shamrock, on your   results !!!! Has it sunk in yet 

Thanks for all the good wishes you've sent me.  I wouldn't have gotten through this with out all your help !!  Thanks to EVERYONE !!!!

Sending tons of  love,   and   to you all !!!


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you for all your good wishes!!!         I couldn't have made it through as sane as I am (?!?!?!?! he he) without you all behind me!  I still can't believe it!  I did the other 2 tests yesterday & they both came up positive - just to prove it to myself.

I can see now why girls spend all that money on extra tests, just to prove it to themselves!!!

Feeling a bit tired at the moment, but not as sick as Saturday (I think that was probably nerves/relief/etc) - ooooer.  

Will post again later - sorry there are no personals at the moment - have to call the hospital this morning to see what my next step is.  Eeeeek!

Hope everybody had a good weekend!  

xx


----------

